# SMS available



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

As an FYI for anyone interested in it. The Lewis Center LESCO has roughly 30 bags (50 lbs each bag) of it in stock for $16.37 per bag.

Here is LESCO's Lewis Center info if anyone wants to pick any of it up:
729-731 Carle Ave.
Lewis Center, OH 43035
It is just east of the intersection of US23 & Polaris in Green Meadows Commerce Center.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure we're going to take advantage of this!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------

